# Recovering Silver from Solder Questions



## publius (Jan 30, 2012)

I have come across several pounds of BCu-5 solder tailings. The composition (before melting) is 15% Ag, 80% Cu, and 5% P (?)
I intend to try a HCl/H2O2 bath with aeration to try and dissolve this and collect the solder as AgCl. I’ll melt the bits and stubs then “corn flake” it prior to wet chemical dissolution.
My questions are:
1. Will the P (Phosphorus) interfere with this process?
2. Should the HCl be diluted to, say 50/50?
3. Am I nuts to try this plan?
Thank you in advance,
Robert


----------



## Geo (Jan 30, 2012)

before you start, you may want to check out a copper parting cell. sounds like something that would benefit you.


----------



## rusty (Jan 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> before you start, you may want to check out a copper parting cell. sounds like something that would benefit you.



Worked for me,, http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3...2205&p=120346&hilit=rusty+copper+cell#p120346


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2012)

Avoid adding acid to any phosphorus containing alloys. Doing so can release phophine gas, a poisonous pyrophoric gas.


----------



## publius (Jan 30, 2012)

Lou,
I am not a chemist. That being said, before internet i.e. 1990, I got about 7,000 oz (Troy) out of such tailings using NHO3. I am glad I did it under a fume hood! Is there an issue with the electrolytic refining, knowing that H2SO4 (very dilute) is used? If I do the HCl/H2O2 it would be done outside anyway, so phosphine probably will not be an issue...
It is good to be cautious... Better to ask questions.
Thanks guys!
Robert


----------



## qst42know (Jan 30, 2012)

Can this solder be melted in a crucible with iron to remove the phosphorus?


----------



## publius (Jan 31, 2012)

qst42know said:


> Can this solder be melted in a crucible with iron to remove the phosphorus?


qst42know,
It will be melted to add additional copper to try the electrowinning idea. I suppose a few grams of iron filings won't hurt. I'll also add iron to the batch I'll "corn-flake," although it need not get that hot. I always flux with soda ash and borax, if that helps...
Thanks for the ideas and the cautions, guys (gender neutral term) 8)


----------

